# Backhoe/Loader Restoration



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I am restoring my tractor so it looks better. So far I have the hood, international hood hinge thing, panel, exhaust, and intake done. And I hae the tractor and loader prepped and ready for paint. I have a few leaks to fix on the backhoe before I paint that. But let me know what you think. I will probably have the tractor done tomarrow and back together. Let me know what you think.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

o and the grill is done


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Im telling ya, put some Caterpillar emblems you might get someone to actually look at your tractor  
Im just kidding Lj, its coming out nice.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

that thing is going to look sweet when its done


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Fresh paint on equipment is the best.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Can't wait to see it done. I like that loader. Very practical.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

looking good man cant wait to see it when its done, hey if you get bored after you finish that tomarroe you want to swing up my way and strip my plow down and prime and paint it to get ready for storage lol


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*looking good  what kinda paint you using??*


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

LawnProLandscapes;777618 said:


> looking good man cant wait to see it when its done, hey if you get bored after you finish that tomarroe you want to swing up my way and strip my plow down and prime and paint it to get ready for storage lol


lol bring it down my way. bring me the paint. I will sand blast it down too lol


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

nickplowing1972;777624 said:


> *looking good  what kinda paint you using??*


i am using the stuff they sell at tractor supply it is valspar enamel. The closet color they had to my tractor was john deere yellow so thats what I am using. and for the black stuff I am using the truck bed paint except for the exhuast.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Should look very nice when done.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

here you go. the loader and tractor are done. I am gonna do the backhoe soon. hopefully by the end of the weekend. let me know what you think.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks good Lj
Wanna come paint mine?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;777690 said:


> Looks good Lj
> Wanna come paint mine?


nope lol i have to do the backhoe still lol


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*very nice.... looks great*


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Looks way better I would have washed the tires and black magiced them for the pics though lol


----------



## mvhauler (Jan 26, 2009)

That machine is in pretty good shape for it's age. Front bucket is straight, tin,etc.. Those weights on the front look factory. I wouldn't think they would be necessary as the hoe doesn't look that big. Looks as though you changed the seat/bracket assy.. Can you still swing around comfortably to operate the hoe? Is the hoe permanent mount or can it be removed for 3point/PTO? How are the pins/bushings in the hoe? Would like to see pics of hoe when it's painted. Good choice not to blast it before painting.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

mvhauler;777750 said:


> That machine is in pretty good shape for it's age. Front bucket is straight, tin,etc.. Those weights on the front look factory. I wouldn't think they would be necessary as the hoe doesn't look that big. Looks as though you changed the seat/bracket assy.. Can you still swing around comfortably to operate the hoe? Is the hoe permanent mount or can it be removed for 3point/PTO? How are the pins/bushings in the hoe? Would like to see pics of hoe when it's painted. Good choice not to blast it before painting.


no it needs more weights in the front lol. it is very very bouncy. believe it or not it is a 14 hoe. ya I changed the seat. There is a seperate seat for the hoe. The backhoe is removable but not a 3 point hitch mount. It comes off with 4 pins and 2 hoses. I am thinking of taking it apart. I got the new seat at tractor supply in the clearence section for $40. The pins and the bushings are real good on the backhoe. But thw backhoe bucket needs new pins in which I will get. I will get some pics tomarrow of the backhoe just so you can see it. The tractor I bought for $3000 with a 100 hours on a rebuilt perkins diesel and less then 100 hours on a brand new clutch. All I had to do was get it running because it hadnt run for 3 years so me and my friend went over. I hooked jumper cables from my truck to the started on the tractor a jump starter on the battery loaded it up with starting fluid and she came right to life. heres a quick pic of it


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

deere615;777740 said:


> Looks way better I would have washed the tires and black magiced them for the pics though lol


lol i kno i will have the tires nice and shine by the time im done dont worry lol


----------



## JDWalkbehind (Oct 14, 2007)

looks great. Is the backhoe all you have left to do? We have an old john deere A that i think would be awesome to restore, but another project another day, keep the pic's coming with your progress


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

JDWalkbehind;777756 said:


> looks great. Is the backhoe all you have left to do? We have an old john deere A that i think would be awesome to restore, but another project another day, keep the pic's coming with your progress


ya all i have to do is the backhoe and it will be done. and i forgot to mention when i was degreasing the tractor i had the stabilizer down and seen the ram on it was shattered.the chrome plating on the ram broke and was tearing the seals. so I am sending the ram in tomarrow to have it repaired for $300. I guess it was $300 or $850 lol. And I have to order the seal kits for that ram too now and that is $80.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

wow that looks like a completely different machine, awesome job man


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

That hoe is certainly worth restoring to it's original. I just came across this thread and I believe it is an early 3C JCB attachment backhoe. One of the very first available in North America. Late 50s. If I'm right be meticulous with it and I'm sure the hoe alone is worth upwards to $8 000. You got the tractor with everything for $3 000. Good score! 
I'm going to get in touch with a local collector here to look over these pics. They are awesome. Don't go too paint crazy just yet. Is that still working? Do you have a serial # for the perkins? My interest is peaked!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

the tractor is an international harvestor 3414 and the backhoe is a international 3120. Everything still works on the tractor. I have to put a couple new guages on it tho. The hour guage brok with 11 hours on it


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

here is what happend to the out rigger. I sent it out today. There gonna cut the end off and cut the piston and weld no one it then put a new sleeve on the new thing.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

wow good looking resto man didnt even know u were doing it lol if i would've known that i would of had u restore our case 580L the think is rough and rusty


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

Who wired your exterior on your house? Your wife is going to get really angry if the house catches on fire...


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Tommy10plows;777834 said:


> Who wired your exterior on your house? Your wife is going to get really angry if the house catches on fire...


hahahaha wife lol. i had my friend help me do it. I gotta get a guide wire for it. I had an underground wire that went to the apartment i have over my garage. and it shorted out under ground and I had to fix it asap. So I got thee wire for free. and we got it all hung overhead. I gotta get a guide wire tho


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;777828 said:


> wow good looking resto man didnt even know u were doing it lol if i would've known that i would of had u restore our case 580L the think is rough and rusty


get the paint and i will do it lol. I was happy when I did the tractor because I used my new hvlp spray gun. o and it is nice lol. I started doing part of the backhoe today. I gotta weld some stuff tomarrow then I will prep it and paint it. Then I have some jobs to do with it :-(


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice job. I've got a 3616 and it needs paint too. I've been putting it off - you're a better man than I! 

A decal kit would finish the job off nice. I think you can still find them online here and there.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

heavyiron;777943 said:


> Nice job. I've got a 3616 and it needs paint too. I've been putting it off - you're a better man than I!
> 
> A decal kit would finish the job off nice. I think you can still find them online here and there.


ya I am not having any luck finding them. I am also looking for the international emblems and 3414 emblems for the sides of the frame.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2007)

The metal emblems are really tough to find. I've got most of mine... In a box in the garage. They are aluminum or some soft metal and did not hold up well. I have not put them back on because I have never seen them at shows, auctions or online. I'd hate to loose them.

For decals, try www.binderbooks.com. I got some repair manuals and such from them a few years ago. Fair price considering they're out of print. They have a lot of decals. Pretty good message boards and discussion too, just like this site.

Be careful with the hoe. Four years ago I was digging stumps and broke two of the four mounting arms off the hoe frame. Back then they were still figuring out the best way to engineer these machines. I admit I was beating on it a bit - Sunday night just before dark trying to finish... Pain in the A$$ to pull all that iron off and put it back on after it's been welded and warped slightly....


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

ya I have to fix a few leaks. there is a huge on on that turn mechanism thing lol


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice job; She's an oldie but a goodie


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

Good job so far, keep it up. And I use that Tractor Supply paint for my stuff too... it's good and reasonably cheap too.

Side note: you might wanna fab up a cover for that battery. Otherwise, you're gonna get a little tingle when you accidentally rest your arm across the terminals one of these days, haha.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

lumps;778562 said:


> Good job so far, keep it up. And I use that Tractor Supply paint for my stuff too... it's good and reasonably cheap too.
> 
> Side note: you might wanna fab up a cover for that battery. Otherwise, you're gonna get a little tingle when you accidentally rest your arm across the terminals one of these days, haha.


i know haha. I am gonna relocate it. I dont want it right next to me anymore lol. and I am gonna use the metal plates hat was there for the battery as a step to get on the backhoe.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

It looks good !!! May I suggest (don't want to burst your bubble)You add seat belt & fab a roll bar for safety... I know it didn't come with one ,but might help with insurance...


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I really cant fab one up because with how the backhoe is setup I will go get a couple pics now


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Great looking International and I'm a John Deere guy. My uncle has a '50s International tractor probably about 60-70 HP. He's has it for years. I love it. It was the first tractor I ever drove.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

thanks. the tractor was painted john deere yellow. I like the way it has come out so far. I cant wait until i get the stabilizer ram back and paint the backhoe. it will look like a new tracttor.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

What did you use to prep/degrease, not knocking you in anyway, the tractor looks good, but it some cases it looks like you just painted over the thing and the original paint shows. 

Like I said not knocking you, it seemed to come pretty good. I have been through this on my tractor, the guy who painted it didn't prep things good, still had grease in places their shouldn't have been and the paint of course comes off, plus you can tell it wasn't completely stripped of the original coat.Mine looks good just not show quality. Next time I paint it it will be taken apart and blasted.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

ya I would of had to grind the thing down to nothing. and I basically just painted it so it looked a lot better then it did.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;778831 said:


> ya I would of had to grind the thing down to nothing. and I basically just painted it so it looked a lot better then it did.


Gotcha, still looks good, the white and the international emblem really sharpen it up. It's a pain to paint old equipment.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Doakster;778917 said:


> Gotcha, still looks good, the white and the international emblem really sharpen it up. It's a pain to paint old equipment.


yes it is hahaha. I like the white and stuff on it. I had to make sure I did the lettering black on the front, i thought it would look better


----------

